# synthetic aoto cracked, replacement?



## aser (Jan 17, 2013)

So it finally happened, my synthetic aoto cracked, as it has happened to many of you. I've soaked/dried it properly, although my roommate uses my stones also so I can't account for his habits. He was the last to use it, but alas, what's done is done.

I really did like the slurry, soft, muddy feel of this stone. Albeit, not willing to risk another cracking as throwing out a stone with 70% remaining is a complete waste of money.

What are the recommendations in the medium/setup stone category?

My lineup as it stands is.....

1. chosera 400
2. bester 1200
3. synthetic aoto
4. arashiyama 6000
5. leather strop

What would be the suggestions amongst the myriad of choices?

Imanishi 4000
Superstone 3000
Chosera 3000
Gesshin 4000 (very expensive)


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 17, 2013)

I would suggest first trying to lacquer it back together and epoxying it to a base. Some have been able to salvage these aotos this way. To be quite honest about a replacement, well.. I go right from 1200 to 5k with no bridge. None needed.


----------



## Squilliam (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you considered the 2k Naniwa green brick? It finishes quite nicely and has me wondering if it's finer than my 6k sometimes... But I think it will cut fast enough to clean up the 1200 scratches (I can go straight from my DMT XC). It's nice and muddy, probably similar to your synthetic aoto. I have had mine for over a year, with no cracking. I used to just soak it before use, now it's perma-soaking.


----------



## jayhay (Jan 17, 2013)

What ever it is, I'd make your roommate buy it for ya


----------



## jayhay (Jan 17, 2013)

And I'd vote for the Gesshin.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 17, 2013)

aser said:


> So it finally happened, my synthetic aoto cracked, as it has happened to many of you. I've soaked/dried it properly, although my roommate uses my stones also so I can't account for his habits. He was the last to use it, but alas, what's done is done.
> 
> I really did like the slurry, soft, muddy feel of this stone. Albeit, not willing to risk another cracking as throwing out a stone with 70% remaining is a complete waste of money.
> 
> ...



i replaced mine with a Naniwa green brick, and have been happy, though these days i mostly go straight from my 1k Chosera to an 8k Gesshin.


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Gesshin all the way


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 17, 2013)

These stones are so nice to use but they're a big disappointment for cracking like they do. 

Even if you replace this stone I'd still epoxy it to a base and keep using it if I was in your shoes. Don't put glue in the stone, just glue to the base, you don't want a strip of epoxy getting exposed as the stone wears.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 17, 2013)

I love that the green brick is getting some nods. I love mine. It's great in the progression, and it's also a great stand alone, one man show...although I've read people have had these crack as well, I haven't experienced any problems.

I really like the big brick stones...


----------



## pleue (Jan 18, 2013)

I have an xl synthetic aoto stone and worry about cracking so I permasoak it. Does that help? If lacquering is a good way to stabilize it, does anyone have a lacquer recommendation? Sorry about your loss, quite a bummer.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 18, 2013)

pleue said:


> I have an xl synthetic aoto stone and worry about cracking so I permasoak it. Does that help? If lacquering is a good way to stabilize it, does anyone have a lacquer recommendation? Sorry about your loss, quite a bummer.



i lacquered and perma-soaked mine, and it still fell apart.


----------



## phan1 (Jan 18, 2013)

It's been a hit/miss from what I can tell. I've permasoaked mine and let it dry out once and it broke in half on me soon after that. The next time I had one I permasoacked it but made sure to never let it dry out (though I did forget to put it back in water once), and I didn't have any problems. And other people have permasoaked the synthetic aoto with no problems at all. And I've read just as many people talk about how it broke right in half on them.

I'd say the most careful was to use the stone is as a splash-n-go. And honestly I'd be careful of getting an X-large size cause it could break under its own size and weight. Unfortunately, it's really a hit or miss kind of stone. But it's a damn good stone, so I'll have no regrets buying another one after another one.


----------

